# N. T. Wright Reads Humpty Dumpty



## toddpedlar (Sep 21, 2010)

Normally I don't cut and paste a whole blog post from someone, but this is too good to be missed. It can be found here at the Society for Advancement of Ecclesial Theology blog.



> Tom Wright Reads Humpty Dumpty
> 
> _Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall_
> 
> ...


----------



## Bern (Sep 22, 2010)

LOL. If you ever needed proof that you can make any text say anything... there it is.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 22, 2010)

Priceless.


----------



## Pilgrim Standard (Sep 22, 2010)

LawrenceU said:


> We shall not adjust our Bible to the age; but before we have done with it, by God's grace, we shall adjust the age to the Bible. - Charles Haddon Spurgeon


Beautiful quote Pastor, thanks for sharing that one!


----------



## Curt (Sep 22, 2010)

And that, my dear brethren, is why NT Wright is a Bishop - and you're not.


----------

